# urgent! what kind of coolant is it for 1999 Nissan Altima GXE?



## popillia (Apr 10, 2007)

We brought a 1999 Nissan Altima GXE for several months, but since we are new bird to the car, we just learnt how to check several stuff last week and we found that the coolant is almost empty. There is only a little bit yellow fluid at the bottom of the bottle, so we couldn't tell what the color was. 

And I was told that there are two colors for coolant which are red and green and most importantly, you can't mix them. 

Anyone can help me to find what kind of coolant is it for 1999 Nissan Altima GXE? thank you very much!


----------

